# Does anyone in Edmonton,Alberta have a vizsla?



## Jay

Hi

I Live in Edmonton,Alberta and I am thinking about getting a Vizsla. The only problem is I haven't spent time with any and I do have allergies to some breeds of dogs. I seem to be fine with Rotweillers and Labs.
I am hoping to be able to spend just a bit of time with a vizsla, at a dog park, to see if my allergies act up. I would hate to get a pup and find out I can't breathe around it 

If anyone has any suggestions that would be geat!

Jay


----------



## Jinx

If there isn't anyone in your area maybe you could have someone send you a clump of V fur? Most of us have a lot of that laying about... ;D

V's don't have an undercoat and tend to be a good dog for allergy sufferers but you never can tell.


----------



## Jay

Do they really shed alot?? 
How often do you brush yours?


----------



## Jinx

Jay said:


> Do they really shed alot??
> How often do you brush yours?


I don't think they really shed much less or more than many other breeds... You just don't get the really fine hair with a V like you'd get with breeds that have an undercoat. My V sheds like a bandit when he's stressed or nervous for instance.

As far as grooming goes, that's super easy. I hardly ever brush him when he isn't shedding a lot. I give him a good scratch down (which he absolutely loves) and wipe him with a damp towel. That takes care of most of the hair. Heck, I only give him a bath when he rolls in something stinky. The rest of the time its taken care of by rain or snow. He never smells other than when he rolls in stuff.

V's are really low maintenance for grooming....high maintenance for everything else LOL.


----------



## Todd

Hi Jay,

I know this message is a bit old but I do have a one year old vizsla in Edmonton. He is technially a wirehaired vizsla, but he actually looks like a smooth one as he didn't end up with much of the wirey coat.

-Todd


----------

